# B-12



## mackpatti (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone know a good place to get inj b-12. PM me.

Thanks


----------



## bccs (Jun 23, 2011)

world pharma has it, look in the sponsor section


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 23, 2011)

b12-shot.com


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 24, 2011)

*Synthetek!*

Synthelamin - Appetite Stimulator!


----------



## J4CKT (Jun 27, 2011)

AFAIK all the injectable B-12 products that are around require daily administration, Synthetek's Synthelamin is a gradual release so you only need to pin every 3-4 days. 

It's also higher strength/concentration then just about any other, this is from their website:



> *INGREDIENTS:* Hydroxycobalamin        1,200mcg/ml, Cyanacobalamin 800mcg/ml. Total        of 2,000mcg/ml of B-12 – 100ml bottle.



Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator | Synthetek

Compared to b12-shot.com Synthelamin is twice the strength for almost half the price.

Compared to world pharma the same quantity (100ml) would be over $300..


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 27, 2011)

definitely check the board sponsors.


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 27, 2011)

have only used naps so i cannot compare to others and never iwll be able too. the b12 is too greato risk and get from somewhere else.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jun 27, 2011)

cem


----------



## Erinda (Jun 27, 2011)

b12 from cemproducts


----------



## TwisT (Jun 27, 2011)

I would try the product from Synthetek


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 28, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> AFAIK all the injectable B-12 products that are around require daily administration, Synthetek's Synthelamin is a gradual release so you only need to pin every 3-4 days.
> 
> It's also higher strength/concentration then just about any other, this is from their website:
> 
> ...



Excellent product!


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 28, 2011)

I get mine from Naps.
Sig bellow.

Getting some more soon.


----------



## J4CKT (Jul 7, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I get mine from Naps.
> Sig bellow.
> 
> Getting some more soon.




Naps B12 
*500mcg per ML
*100ml = $70


Synthetek B12
*2000mcg per ML
*100ml = $49
*no daily administration
*4 times the strength


----------



## PRIDE. (Jul 8, 2011)

*Synthetek!*



J4CKT said:


> Synthetek B12
> *2000mcg per ML
> *100ml = $49
> *no daily administration
> *4 times the strength



My pick any day!


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank for the comparison guys.

A lot of people are paying a lot of money for simple B12 products when they don't need to.

As mentioned, our product is upto 4 times the strength of others, does not require daily dosing and this is at sometimes a fraction of the price of other brands.

You can see more details here:
Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator | Synthetek


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Thank for the comparison guys.
> 
> A lot of people are paying a lot of money for simple B12 products when they don't need to.
> 
> ...



Getting some next paycheck, what's th dosage? Looked on site, but it did not mention it..
just that only use 2x a week


----------



## colochine (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been taking rx cyanocobalamin 1000mcg/ml $4 at Walmart...

The catch though, apparently there is a raw martial shortage so it not available. 

I will be ordering synthelamin soon. 2000mcg can't be that.


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 7, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> Getting some next paycheck, what's th dosage? Looked on site, but it did not mention it..
> just that only use 2x a week



Big A, an IFBB Pro advises that optimal dosing on Synthelamin is 1ml ED for 
the first week to load up. After that, 1ml every 2-3 days.


----------



## booze (Sep 7, 2011)

buy b12 for horses. exactly the same stuff and costs me 12 bucks for 100ml.


----------



## toothache (Sep 7, 2011)

booze said:


> buy b12 for horses. exactly the same stuff and costs me 12 bucks for 100ml.



Not the same...that stuff is not human grade quality.  Whereas CEM Product's b12 is made for people.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 7, 2011)

I use CEM... think it was like $37, too lazy to look it up.


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 8, 2011)

booze said:


> buy b12 for horses. exactly the same stuff and costs me 12 bucks for 100ml.



 Maybe you should read things a bit better first. Synthelamin is human 
grade, 2,000mg/ml of stacked time release B-12 esters (cyanacobalamin 
and hydroxycobalamin).



Pittsburgh63 said:


> I use CEM... think it was like $37, too lazy to look it up.



  How strong are the brands you guys talking about?

  And they do not contain hydroxycobalamin, only cyanacobalamin, which 
means you MUST inject them daily, while Synthelamin needs only twice a week.

  The other inj B12's you guys mention are false economy when you realise 
that Synthelamin is at least twice as strong and it's time realeased, so a 
Synthelamin bottle lasts you 1 year. How long does your other brand bottle 
lasts you for?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 20, 2011)

Do I need a script to get it at walmart?


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 28, 2011)

Wallmart? You can only get Synthelamin from Synthetek. Everything else is likely to cost a lot more and not be as good.


----------



## colochine (Sep 28, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Do I need a script to get it at walmart?



Need an rx at Walmart. But it's on the $4 drug list for 10mls..


----------



## J4CKT (Dec 27, 2011)

colochine said:


> Need an rx at Walmart. But it's on the $4 drug list for 10mls..



So that would be $40 for 100ml.

What's it dosed at?

*And *you need a prescription?!


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 28, 2011)

Shucks, I just started popping a b12 pill daily  need to read more now...


----------



## bobby6638 (Dec 28, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> Big A, an IFBB Pro advises that optimal dosing on Synthelamin is 1ml ED for
> the first week to load up. After that, 1ml every 2-3 days.



I would go with Synthelamin..  I have no affiliation with Big A & the company but  their products are real good. I have used Synthagine liver protection & it worked greatwhen taking an oral values never changes..

I am getting some Synthelamin myself..  i would give it a try & see for yourself..

You can't go wrong with any of the sponsors stuff so it comes down to preference..  just try one & see how it goes


----------



## PRIDE. (Dec 28, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> Big A, an IFBB Pro advises that optimal dosing on Synthelamin is 1ml ED for
> the first week to load up. After that, 1ml every 2-3 days.



This is the exact layout I was running. Excellent results!


----------



## Slice N Dice (Dec 29, 2011)

CEM Products has good, smooth b12....no sting.


----------



## J4CKT (Jan 5, 2012)

Slice N Dice said:


> CEM Products has good, smooth b12....no sting.



Finally checked out CEM's B12..

It's only half as potent as Synthetek's Synthelamin and about 3 times more expensive...

Also contains only 1 ester rather then 2 so very likely requires daily administration.


----------

